# malacologist



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

Διάβαζα πριν λίγο για τον θάνατο της τελευταίας χελώνας πίντα, των Γκαλαπάγκος, γεγονός θλιβερό για τον κόσμο της ζωολογίας. Την χελώνα αυτή ανακάλυψε το 1971 ο Ούγγρος Βαγκβέλγι Γιόζεφ* (József Vágvölgyi), που το επάγγελμά του είναι malacologist (μελετητής μαλακίων). Μου γεννήθηκε λοιπόν η απορία για το αν υπάρχει απόδοση του όρου malacologist, στα ελληνικά.


* διορθώστε με αν η απόδοση του ονόματος είναι λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

μαλακιολόγος, μαλακιοζωολόγος http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%BF%CE%B6%CF%89%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%AF%CE%B1


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

Αυτός είναι ο επίσημος όρος ή είναι τίποτα επινόηση της Βίκι; Μην το πω πουθενά και μου πουν "τι λες βρε ζώον;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτός είναι ο επίσημος όρος ή είναι τίποτα επινόηση της Βίκι; Μην το πω πουθενά και μου πουν "τι λες βρε ζώον;"


Μια δικαιολογημένη ανησυχία για όποιον δει και τον τελευταίο σύνδεσμο στη συγκεκριμένη βικισελίδα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια δικαιολογημένη ανησυχία για όποιον δει και τον τελευταίο σύνδεσμο στη συγκεκριμένη βικισελίδα.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

To ίδιο λάθος έχει γίνει και στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτός είναι ο επίσημος όρος ή είναι τίποτα επινόηση της Βίκι; Μην το πω πουθενά και μου πουν "τι λες βρε ζώον;"


Στείλε ένα μέιλ στην κα Βαρδινογιάννη και ρώτησέ την: http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=ge9ahbtfYgw=&tabid=518&language=el-GR (το έχει _μαλακολόγος_) και στην κα Ζενέτου (http://www.hcmr.gr/gr/upload_files/File/BIGCV_IMBR_Zenetos_EL(1).pdf) που το δίνει _μαλακιολόγος_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Fixxed...


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Μιλάτε αόριστα, δεν βγάζετε και καμιά φωτογραφία, πάει ο αθώος αναζητητής και δεν βρίσκει τίποτα περίεργο. Spoilsports!

@Helle:
*μαλακιολογία* η· κλάδος τής ζωολογίας που μελετά τα μαλάκια.
*μαλακιοτροφία* η· εκτροφή εδώδιμων ή άλλων χρήσιμων μαλακίων σε ειδικούς τόπους.
ΠαπΛεξ


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Διάβαζα πριν λίγο για τον θάνατο της τελευταίας χελώνας πίντα, των Γκαλαπάγκος, γεγονός θλιβερό για τον κόσμο της ζωολογίας. Την χελώνα αυτή ανακάλυψε το 1971 ο Ούγγρος Βαγκβέλγι Γιόζεφ* (József Vágvölgyi), που το επάγγελμά του είναι malacologist (μελετητής μαλακίων). Μου γεννήθηκε λοιπόν η απορία για το αν υπάρχει απόδοση του όρου malacologist, στα ελληνικά.
> 
> 
> * διορθώστε με αν η απόδοση του ονόματος είναι λάθος.



Κι επειδή δεν είπαμε τίποτα για τον συχωρεμένο Lonesome George ιδού και η είδηση του θανάτου του. Πάει κι αυτό το υποείδος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Δεν μας διαβάζετε διεξοδικά...

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=147235&viewfull=1#post147235


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μας διαβάζετε διεξοδικά...
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=147235&viewfull=1#post147235




Damn... _I knew_ I'd seen it somewhere...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> @Helle:
> *μαλακιολογία* η· κλάδος τής ζωολογίας που μελετά τα μαλάκια.
> *μαλακιοτροφία* η· εκτροφή εδώδιμων ή άλλων χρήσιμων μαλακίων σε ειδικούς τόπους.
> ΠαπΛεξ



Ευχαριστώ. Στο μεταξύ έστειλα και email στις δύο κυρίες που μου είπε ο Ζαζ. Τον Ούγγρο τελικά σωστά τον έγραψα ή έκανα πατάτα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ο Ούγγρος είναι, πιθανότατα, Βάχβελτζ (το α μακρύ), αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι μέχρι να μάθω από τον ειδικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> To ίδιο λάθος έχει γίνει και στη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας.


Ποιο λάθος καλέ; Γιατί εγώ δεν το βλέπω; Τι πίνετε και δεν μας δίνετε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Fixxed...


Αόρατη, δεν με διαβάζεις, συστηματικά πια... :) :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τι πίνετε και δεν μας δίνετε;


Έχεις μια ευκαιρία να πιεις κι εσύ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ξη-των-Λεξιλόγων-ΙΙΙ-(30-6-2012-και-βλέπουμε) Πίου· πίου και ευφραίνου!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ποιο λάθος καλέ; Γιατί εγώ δεν το βλέπω; Τι πίνετε και δεν μας δίνετε;



Για να σας λυθεί η απορία (συμπάσχω, αν δεν το είχα προλάβει θα 'σκαγα :)), η λεζάντα έλεγε: _Δείγματα κελυφών μαλακιών_. Ο δε βικισύνδεσμος στο κάτω κάτω μέρος της σελίδας έλεγε, σοβαρός σοβαρός: _Συλλογή μαλακιών στο Μουσείο Φυσικής επιστήμης στο Βερολίνο_. Το διάβαζα πίνοντας καφέ, που παραλίγο να μου βγει απ' τη μύτη απ' τα γέλια


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Για να σας λυθεί η απορία (συμπάσχω, αν δεν το είχα προλάβει θα 'σκαγα :)), η λεζάντα έλεγε: _Δείγματα κελυφών μαλακιών_. Ο δε βικισύνδεσμος στο κάτω κάτω μέρος της σελίδας έλεγε, σοβαρός σοβαρός: _Συλλογή μαλακιών στο Μουσείο Φυσικής επιστήμης στο Βερολίνο_. Το διάβαζα πίνοντας καφέ, που παραλίγο να μου βγει απ' τη μύτη απ' τα γέλια



Έτσι ακριβώς!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αόρατη, δεν με διαβάζεις, συστηματικά πια... :) :twit:


αααα αυτό ήτανε? κι έλεγα εγώ τι φιξάρισε αυτός, τα μαλλιά του? :twit: 

Αλλά τέλος πάντων θα μείνω με την απορία... άλλοι γελάνε κι άλλοι μένουν μπουκάλα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Και να φανταστείς, έχω πει να παίρνουν ενσταντανέ πριν να γίνουν διορθώσεις. Έχουμε κι εμείς να φροντίσουμε ένα μουσείο μαλακίων, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Μα όποιος έχει λογαριασμό στη Wikipedia (όπως ξέρω ότι έχει η Μελάνη) μπορεί εύκολα να δει τις αλλαγές από την Επεξεργασία (και φτιάξτε έναν λογαριασμό να διορθώνετε στο πιτς φιτίλι ό,τι βλέπετε, δεν χάνει η Βενετιά βελόνι).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2012)

Σωστή η παρότρυνση. Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω ότι κινδυνεύει κανείς από εσάς να αποκτήσει το σύνδρομο του βικιπαιδιστή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2012)

Να προσθέσω στην συζήτηση πως η δρ. Ζενέτου με την οποία επικοινώνησα μέσω email, και της οποίας τα λεγόμενα μεταφέρω με την άδειά της, μού είπε ότι δυστυχώς δεν έχει λύση στο μεταφραστικό θέμα, αλλά θεωρεί πως η απόδοση "μαλακιολόγος" δεν την εκφράζει ενώ το "μαλακολόγος" μόνο χαριτολογώντας το λέει. Περιμένω και την απάντηση της έτερης κυρίας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Οπότε: *μελετητής / μελετήτρια των μαλακίων*. Διότι σχηματισμοί όπως _μαλακιοζωολόγος_ ή _μαλακιοδίφης_ δεν λύνουν το βασικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)

Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει κάποιος να έχει τρομερές ανασφάλειες για να φοβάται μην γελάσει ο κόσμος ακούγοντας τη δουλειά του. Τρομερές!... Τους ευπρεπισμούς μου μέσα, που λέμε γεν. πληθ. «των πισίνων» από γεμάτο υποκρισία φόβο μην τυχόν και χασκογελάσει κάνα παιδάκι στο μάθημα της γραμματικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2012)

Οπότε μας μένει η ονομασία των ειδικών σε αυτή τη θεματολογία.

Α, και η κατάληξη _-ιστής_ δεν βοηθάει, επίσης...

Edit: Ζαζ, προφανώς δεν έχεις κάνει μάθημα σε τάξεις ~11-14χρονων. Σε ενημερώνω λοιπόν ότι στα σχολικά βοηθήματα της γερμανικής γλώσσας για μικρά παιδιά, το ρήμα καθαρίζω αποδίδεται πλέον, τα τελευταία χρόνια, εντός Ελλάδας, μόνο ως reinigen και η καθαρίστρια ως Reinigungsfrau. Οι σοβάδες, και αν πέφτουν, δεν μας αφορούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2012)

Τελικά μού απάντησε και η δρ. Βαρδινογιάννη, που ήταν κατηγορηματική πως το επάγγελμα είναι *μαλακολόγος*, όχι *μαλακιολόγος* ή τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Ενώ η _μαλακιολογία_ (που υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο) προέρχεται από τα _μαλάκια_ και είναι σωστός και λογικός σχηματισμός, η _μαλακολογία_ βγαίνει κατευθείαν από το γαλλικό, που βγήκε από το _μαλακός_.

*malacology* (mæləˈkɒlədʒɪ) 
[a. F. _malacologie_ (De Blainville 1825, who says that it is short for _malacozoologie_), f. Gr. µαλακό-ς soft + -logy.] 
The science which treats of the formation and habits of soft-bodied animals or molluscs. 

Ας ελπίσουμε να μαζευτούν σαν τους ορθοπαιδικούς και να μας πουν πώς θέλουν να ονομάζονται με επίσημη ανακοίνωση συλλογικού οργάνου τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει κάποιος να έχει τρομερές ανασφάλειες για να φοβάται μην γελάσει ο κόσμος ακούγοντας τη δουλειά του. Τρομερές!... Τους ευπρεπισμούς μου μέσα, που λέμε γεν. πληθ. «των πισίνων» από γεμάτο υποκρισία φόβο μην τυχόν και χασκογελάσει κάνα παιδάκι στο μάθημα της γραμματικής.



Βασικά δεν είναι τόσο ο ευπρεπισμός όσο η έννοια στην οποία θα πάει το μυαλό του Έλληνα με τις συγκεκριμένες λέξεις. Φαντάσου, ας πούμε, να μην λέγαμε _ανδρολόγος_ και να λέγαμε... _παπαρολόγος_.

Αν κι εμένα το θέμα μου εδώ δεν είναι αυτό αλλά αν υπάρχει στάνταρ όρος που χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι οι επιστήμονες για τον εαυτό τους. Τελικά ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει, μετά και τις απαντήσεις των δύο κυριών.


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Η κ. Βαρδινογιάννη φαίνεται να έχει δίκιο ως προς τον επικρατέστερο όρο. Αν όχι σε επίπεδο -λόγων, οπωσδήποτε σε επίπεδο επιθέτου, αφού επικρατεί το *μαλακολογικός*, που είναι βασισμένο στο γαλλικό _malacologique_ και το αγγλικό _malacological_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... και η καθαρίστρια ως Reinigungsfrau



Δόχτορα, είπα την καθαρίστρια Putzfrau (πιο εύκολο να το θυμάται κανείς, για τους ίδιους λόγους με τα ενδεκάχρονα) και με διόρθωσαν οι Γερμανοί ότι μόνο οι Αυστριακοί ή ξέρω γω ποιά φυλή ημιαγρίων στα βάθη της ζούγκλας χρησιμοποιεί αυτή τη λέξη. Τελικά να προσπαθήσω στο εξής να θυμάμαι το Reinigung ή όχι; 
ΥΓ έχω πολύ πρόβλημα με το λεξιλόγιο στα Γερμανικά, αμνησία μιλάμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, είπα την καθαρίστρια Putzfrau (πιο εύκολο να το θυμάται κανείς, για τους ίδιους λόγους με τα ενδεκάχρονα)και με διόρθωσαν οι Γερμανοί ότι μόνο οι Αυστριακοί ή ξέρω γω ποιά φυλή ημιαγρίων στα βάθη της ζούγκλας χρησιμοποιεί αυτή τη λέξη. Τελικά να προσπαθήσω στο εξής να θυμάμαι το Reinigung ή όχι;
> ΥΓ έχω πολύ πρόβλημα με το λεξιλόγιο στα Γερμανικά, αμνησία μιλάμε...


Τι να σου πω, εγώ, βασικά, αυστριακά μιλάω... :)

Και όταν λέμε Γερμανοί, εννοείς...;


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όταν λέμε Γερμανοί, εννοείς...;


Πολίτες της Ομοσπονδιακής Δημοκρατίας.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2012)

Σκαλίζοντας κάτι (με αφορμή τα στυριακά  αυστριακά του δόκτορα), μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι το Γκρατς βγαίνει από την ίδια (σλοβένικη) ρίζα με το Γαρδίκι κι έπαθα την πλάκα μου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2012)

@SBE Α, κατάλαβα. Εννοείς αγγλικά όπως τα μιλάνε οι Άγγλοι πολίτες; Στο Μάντσεστερ, στο Λονδίνο, στο Εδιμβούργο, στο Μπέλφαστ, πού;

@Berni Το κείμενο στη Βίκη είναι κακογραμμένο (βασικά φταίει εκείνο το *ancient Greek* Γαρδίκι) και θα μπορούσε να ερμηνευτεί με περίεργους τρόπους (π.χ. ότι από το Γαρδίκι βγήκε το σλαβικό που γέμισε όλη την Κεντρική Ευρώπη με Hradec κλπ) ή ότι ένα *αρχαίο* (!) ελληνικό τοπωνύμιο προέρχεται από τα πρωτοσλαβικά άρα...

Καταλαβαίνω, βέβαια, ότι η αρχαιότητα για πολλούς αγγλόφωνους είναι κάτι το σχετικό, αλλά όχι κι έτσι...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (βασικά φταίει εκείνο το *ancient Greek* Γαρδίκι) και θα μπορούσε να ερμηνευτεί με περίεργους τρόπους (π.χ. ότι από το Γαρδίκι βγήκε το σλαβικό που γέμισε όλη την Κεντρική Ευρώπη με Hradec κλπ) ή ότι ένα *αρχαίο* (!) ελληνικό τοπωνύμιο προέρχεται από τα πρωτοσλαβικά άρα...
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω, βέβαια, ότι η αρχαιότητα για πολλούς αγγλόφωνους είναι κάτι το σχετικό, αλλά όχι κι έτσι...



Γρρρ_ήγορα_ στον Σαραντ για τα περαιτέρω :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> @SBE Α, κατάλαβα. Εννοείς αγγλικά όπως τα μιλάνε οι Άγγλοι πολίτες; Στο Μάντσεστερ, στο Λονδίνο, στο Εδιμβούργο, στο Μπέλφαστ, πού;



Εννοώ γερμανικά όπως τα μιλάνε αυτοί που δεν εινα Αυστριακοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2012)

Δεν βοηθάς. Δοκίμασε και τα δύο, πάντως.


----------

